# Model year



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

When I got my 721 qzr home today I was kind of expecting to get a 2017 model but according to the serial number and the Toro site it's a 2016. So how does Toro do this, is this up coming snow season considered 2016 or 2017? When I bought my MTD it was in October 1995 but when looking for parts it falls under 1996.


I see on their site when you look at the Parts & Manuals they have 2017 listed with the serial numbers starting with 400 which doesn't jive with the other serial numbers because the second and third numbers are the year. I looked over both manuals and I couldn't see any difference. 

Just curious.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Duffy,
I dont know for certain how Toro does it, but the available evidence says it's about 80% likely you have a brand-new, but year-old snowblower.
Two reasons why I say that:

1. Most new snowblowers that were made in the spring and summer of 2016 would be considered 2017 model year machines.
(your experience with your "1996" MTD bought in October of 1995 supports that.)

2. Some discussions seem to suggest that the Toro 721 qzr was *not* made in 2016 for the 2017 model year:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ion/95713-did-toro-discontinue-qzr-721-a.html

So I would say its most likely you have a 2016 model year Toro made in the Summer of 2015 for the winter of 2015/2016 (a year ago) but which didnt sell due to last winters mild winter, so it went into storage and came back out this Autumn..
that happens _a lot_..
its very common..most people are never aware of it, because they still technically bought a new snowblower, but one that happened to sit around in storage for a year.

I cant say with 100% certainty that's what happened in your case, because we dont know for a fact when the last 721 qzr was made..but its looking likely that is what happened. You could gather all the model and serial numbers on the machine and email them to Toro (dont mention when you bought it, just ask when it was made) and they will probably tell you.

Please see this thread for a recent discussion on model years:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/97994-current-model.html

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You got last years stock model. if you were to pull it all apart there would be 2 or 3 model years worth of parts in it. On my POWERSHIFT which is a 93 model year I have parts from 92 and 91 on it. so the bottom line is it does not matter if it is this years vintage stamp on it. JUST ENJOY the fact you have a new SNOWBLOWER to show off to your whole hood.* To Quote the late johnny cash. I got it 1 piece at a time, and it did not cost me 1 BLOODY DIME.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Acording to the TORO website that model is still around.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Acording to the TORO website that model is still around.k:k:k:k:k:*


Yes, that's why I figured it was this years model or made this year, my model number matches the site "38743".

sscotsman,
Well if there not making them any longer I"m glad I got one because I couldn't see the extra $ for the electric start and my situation calls for a lot of redirecting the snow on every pass so I need the quick shoot. I do remember the guy telling me he just got them in a few weeks ago and only got 2 of them. My serial number is closer to the bottom than the top so your probably right on it being made in 2015.


----------

